# Dune and Martial Arts



## Shajikfer

Has anyone on the boards read this series? I've found it fascinating, it offers some unusual insight into martial arts, I particularly mean the Bene Geserit and the fictional martial art style of Prana Bindu. There's a fantastic scene written in the first book where the protaganist engages in his first lethal knife fight, and it has some interesting pointers, stylized naturally.

While of course the book was fictional, a lot of its insights into life it espouses are valid. What are your thoughts on the series?

It's my favorite book series to be honest. It wonderfully delves into philosophy and religion, politics among many others. I don't think I've re-read it once and it not have come off somewhat differently each time. I do love a good series which makes onethink.


----------



## jks9199

I haven't read Dune in ages.  Wasn't impressed by it or the series enough to care to read it again.  Don't recall anything hugely impressive to me in the martial arts scenes, though it was admittedly a long time ago.

There are certainly some books with valid martial arts information.  Steve Perry (*The Mushashi Flex*; the Matador series, and more) incorporates solid martial arts into his books because he's a martial artist.  He also takes pains to get gun stuff right.  There are others that if you try to look at their martial arts or gun stuff, or even fight scenes...  Well, I'd recommend not looking too closely!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Shajikfer said:


> Has anyone on the boards read this series? I've found it fascinating, it offers some unusual insight into martial arts, I particularly mean the Bene Geserit and the fictional martial art style of Prana Bindu. There's a fantastic scene written in the first book where the protaganist engages in his first lethal knife fight, and it has some interesting pointers, stylized naturally.
> 
> While of course the book was fictional, a lot of its insights into life it espouses are valid. What are your thoughts on the series?
> 
> It's my favorite book series to be honest. It wonderfully delves into philosophy and religion, politics among many others. I don't think I've re-read it once and it not have come off somewhat differently each time. I do love a good series which makes onethink.


I have read them all. I have also read all the, Son of Dune, stuff.


----------



## Tgace

Love Dune. Have read "Messiah" and "Children" , but couldn't get past half of God Emperor and left it at that.

I still read Dune at least once a year....


----------



## Shai Hulud

Tgace said:


> Love Dune. Have read "Messiah" and "Children" , but couldn't get past half of God Emperor and left it at that.
> 
> I still read Dune at least once a year....


Well well well, Tgace, I had a feeling I'd run into you here.


----------



## Tgace




----------



## Touch Of Death

Tgace said:


> Love Dune. Have read "Messiah" and "Children" , but couldn't get past half of God Emperor and left it at that.
> 
> I still read Dune at least once a year....


You know there is a whole story, right?


----------



## Cirdan

I`ve read the books (Frank Herbert`s works anyway not the other trash  ) and prefer _Messiah_ and _Children_, the other books get kind of boring and anticlimatic.
Definitely books that make you think, the martial arts bits are not bad either. First line in my signature is by FH btw.


----------



## Instructor

I've read Dune several times and most of the other books at least once.  To me it's a sci-fi masterpiece.  While enjoy some of the movies they've tried to make over the years non have really done the story justice.  I would love to see Peter Jackson make a version of it.  I actually find the philosophy presented in Dune to be very appealing.  The litany of fear for example, great stuff.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Instructor said:


> I've read Dune several times and most of the other books at least once.  To me it's a sci-fi masterpiece.  While enjoy some of the movies they've tried to make over the years non have really done the story justice.  I would love to see Peter Jackson make a version of it.  I actually find the philosophy presented in Dune to be very appealing.  The litany of fear for example, great stuff.


Actually, repeating a negative affirmation is bad. It has always bothered me. You would think they would know that. LOL


----------



## Instructor

It seems strangely positive to me as if to say, fear has no power over me...


----------



## Shai Hulud

Cirdan said:


> I`ve read the books (Frank Herbert`s works anyway not the other trash  ) and prefer _Messiah_ and _Children_, the other books get kind of boring and anticlimatic.
> Definitely books that make you think, the martial arts bits are not bad either. First line in my signature is by FH btw.


And that's enough _Spice_ for you, Cird!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Instructor said:


> It seems strangely positive to me as if to say, fear has no power over me...


I implore you to understand that, "Not fear" is a negative, and repeating, " I shall not (anything)" will not help you get over what you don't want. LOL -_-


----------



## Shajikfer

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing....only I will remain

Love that^
I loved the series so much I plowed through every book released so far. I must say the writing of FH is better than his son's, though the voice of the narrative is quite similar.

I treated God Emperor of Dune like a bible until my copy fell apart. I just had my children of Dune fall apart also, is a shame. I'm walking around currently with a copy of Dune that has an afterword and some short stories, a map and dictionary. It's my second copy and I imagine by the year's end it'll have also fallen apart haha.

I heard a God emperor of Dune movie is in the works, but I have no idea how theyll pull that off.


----------



## Cirdan

Shai Hulud said:


> And that's enough _Spice_ for you, Cird!



Hey it is just for the cool look, chicks dig blue-on-blue eyes. Besides, you and the other Shai Hulud actually make the spice so please share


----------



## Tgace

Touch Of Death said:


> You know there is a whole story, right?



Yeah. And I've read the wiki synopsis on most of the series and watched various movie adaptations. For some reason, after "Dune" the jump into the ghola stuff and the sandtrout/human hybridization thing lost me....


----------



## Tgace

I've always envisioned the "blue within blue eyes" thing (with the Fremen at least) to have been almost entirely uniform blue...like a blue marble vs. the "tinted whites" the movies to date have been portraying them as.


----------



## Shajikfer

Tgace said:


> I've always envisioned the "blue within blue eyes" thing (with the Fremen at least) to have been almost entirely uniform blue...like a blue marble vs. the "tinted whites" the movies to date have been portraying them as.


 
Yeah im with you on that. My father told me in the 1984 movie that they had to hand ink all the eyes. What a pain in the **** job that must have been for such a particularly bad movie lol.


----------



## Tgace

I saw the 1984 move in theater. The old @#$% I am.


----------



## Cirdan

Oh what could have been...
BBC - Culture - Jodorowsky s Dune The greatest movie never made


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Frank Herbert's Dune and all the following books written by him were great.  Dune is my favorite but God Emperor of Dune is great also.  The son's works are horrible and really he does not have the same skill as the father.


----------



## Steve

I enjoyed the first book, but never could get past the second in the series.  Frank Herbert wrote many other books that I enjoyed in my youth.  A couple ("The Godmakers" and "Under Pressure") that I remember even now, 30+ years later.


----------

